# I'm ticking off the wavers...



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You know this waving thing....I know its been covered a million times....we last weekend my wife and I travelled to North Wales.....4 hrs there and 4 hours back (not on the same day you understand.
We decided to make a concerted effort to wave to every MH that passed us, big, small, wide, narrow, Hi top, coachbuilt whatever.

In 8 hrs driving we had return waves from just 3...........I know its because we are a hi top as a pal was behind in his Mohican and got loads of waves..I'm considering an neon sign on top "we are a motor home...please wave."


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thank God for that - thought it was me ....

Stick me down for a neon, too.

Hymmi - can we have illuminated pennants please .....

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi badger,

I wave to everyone,we are all doing the same thing aren't we.

Hi Dave 

Jabber wanted illuminated too,i shall have to have a word....................


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Travelled 140 miles each way to Lincolnshire last week and made a definite effort to wave to everyone, even if I risked waving to 'white van delivery man' - what the heck!! Result was disappointing - the van conversions and hi-tops were the ones who didn't return my waves. Don't get me wrong, there were lost of waves but only from the A class and coachbuilts. 

Shame ](*,) as I really want us all to be friends :BIG:


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Badger.
Have to agree with you for once here. 
In our previous van everyone waved all the time, even from oppsite sides of the motorway; A-class/coachbuilt whatever. It was because it was so obvious it was a m/h. The beigeness complete with green stripe across cab roof means you can spot an 'old' Duetto from miles away.
Our 'new' Duetto has only been waved at twice in 2000 miles and 2 months. Once by a builder in a same colour van. Also by a hippy in an ancient VW LT self build m/h.
It must be the colour - metallic blue. If it had been white or even silver perhaps more would notice it. 
Personally I don't really mind being ignored on the road as it prepares you for life on the campsite.
If you want lots of attention, go and live in Co.Mayo where everyone waves, vans, buses, lorries, even children on bikes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Milemuncher,

Nope; mine's silver.

I've got used to the poor hit rate now and, yes, ascribe it to being in a panel van. Never mind, when someone does wave back it gives me a real lift. And on the RARE occasion when someone gets a wave in first, I feel guilty for being slow.

Dave
PS Hymmi - pennant in pics in here
http://tinyurl.com/e2a2x


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Ahhhh,that's lovely,when i see them it's like seeing pics of your puppy's when their new owner sends you a picture,i loved everyone of those pennant's like my own.......................


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

On the waving thing, is it because i'm so small and no one sees me?

On a trip to Newquay, I decided to see how many waved at me, NOT ONE!!!    

I'll try again on my trip across the country in a couple of weeks, oh and Hymmi, pennant is already onboard and i'll get some more pics for you!!!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

Try a wave and a flash this should get more results. Going to Clacton for a few days will count all the waves there and back .

steve & ann ---teensvan.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid I suffer from wave rage. When I don't get waved back at, I have this urge to turn around and chase after them and point out the etiquetty of motorhomers. Equally, if I miss a wave I feel so bad I feel the need to turn around and chase after them to apologise. Still, it looks with the amount of traffic on our roads and the number of speed traps that soon we can simply stick our head out the window and say Good Morning to each other. And how should you respond to a motorhome that is overtaking you? (drive faster?  )


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Mrs C waved to a horsebox last week, I did not tell her that I nearly waved at it too!!
Not so sure about a flash, could be misunderstood!!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We have travelled quite a lot in the last couple of months and waving is definitely on the decline, even in France. In fact we got sick of being ignored and stopped ourselves.

Ralph


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*I'm ticking off the wavers*

We get a lot of M/Hs driving past our cottage as we live near the beach in Cornwall - and I have this irresistible urge to wave to them all from my chair in the garden... so that mad old bat that waved at you was me!

My husband tries to catch me out when we are in the car - he shouts 'wave' whenever we see one and I forget I'm in the car - that other mad old bat was me too .....

We get most waves from the same size m/h as ours.

vita


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: I'm ticking off the wavers*



Vita said:


> We get most waves from the same size m/h as ours.
> 
> vita


 :? That's the point I've been making about waving. Inferior, superior complex. Why don't people just acknowledge other like-minded Motorhomer's. Size has never mattered to me in any shape or form. :roll:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: I'm ticking off the wavers*



johnsandywhite said:


> Vita said:
> 
> 
> > We get most waves from the same size m/h as ours.
> ...


Not having a M/H yet (dealer viewing preview of Adria 2006 range next week, order following that, either new or the 2005 model they have in, whoo-hoo) this practice is new to us.

The magazines I have read seem to promote the class system that appears to previal, all based on value and 'status'. Sound bunkum to me, the magazines should avoid setting this type of attitude up.

Several years ago my sister's boyfriend had a Porche 924, before that a 911. Other 911's, 928 and 944's would wave at each other, but ignore the 924. Apparently because it wasn't a 'proper' Porche (ie not expensive enough).

No doubt we'll adopt the waving at those likeminded souls, but can't see us getting upset is noone wave back.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O No it was because it has a Van engine fitted. Therefore, not a proper Porche. :wink: But in truth. They are all originating from the original Porschr design ie: the Volkswagen Beetle and engine. Then again, someone will come along and shoot me down. But, yes. It is class distinction and it exists. It is even perpetrated in the Advertisements on TV. aka the Volvo ad. :evil:


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

*waveing*

your right, theres less waving going on nowadays, do you think it's because there are more newcomers, mind you here in birmingham i find if you give way to someone, they don't wave or even accnoledge your exsistence, i waved to a pilote?? the other day and it turned out to be a police van with all the motorhome markings but with police on the side and the way they were parked you couldn't see that.the two coppers inside didn't look to happy, perhaps every motorhome that had gone past had waved and they thought we were taking the p##.
pete :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O But the rest of the NON-WAVER'S cannot be Copper's in drag, can they? :roll:


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*I'm ticking off the wavers*

Maybe there are fewer wavers because there are so many more M/Hs? Are you old enough to remember when the AA and RAC fellas on the motorbikes saluted the car drivers that had the correct badge? Nowadays they'd have to pin a knitted hand to their cap ....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

What's all this about wavering?????????
I never waver, I try to hold the old bus straight and true :lol: :lol: :lol: Hard though with all the potholes and truck tram lines etc :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Keith


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*ticking of the wavers*

after seven weeks going round Scotland and 3000 miles my reply waves worked out at about one every 30 miles although some days we we did not see another m/h of any sort. Still at least i recon we got 50% responce 8)


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

after a two week trip, France, Belguim, Switzerland and back via Luxembourg, we got waved at only once......in Belgium by another Brit!! Doesn't half make your arm ache waving all that way though, as we saw hundreds of M/H's!!! :lol:


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

phoenix said:


> after a two week trip, France, Belguim, Switzerland and back via Luxembourg, we got waved at only once......in Belgium by another Brit!! Doesn't half make your arm ache waving all that way though, as we saw hundreds of M/H's!!! :lol:[/quote
> Hi Phoenix try going slower then maybe you will be seen as a m/h and not a fast moving object] 8)


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Remember, if they are flashing in France its probably because there is a speed trap up ahead!!
You could always wave at the gendarme instead!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That happens in Spain too. I just drove up from Southampton last Friday in a Minnie Winnie. Out of the 10 or so Motorhome's I saw and waved to. Only 2 bothered to respond. :evil:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Driving back from Dorchester yesterday, I made a point of waving at every m/home or 'van I saw. Most coachbuilts ('C' and 'A' Class) waved back, but sad to say only a couple of 'vans did (and I waved to more 'vans than coachbuilts). Maybe they were surprised that a coachbuilt deigned to wave to them???

But it's not important, is it? I've missed waving to loads of others, just as they've missed waving to me - the heart's there, just the opportunity that was missed!

But beware of Pusser! If you miss waving to him, he'll pursue you and deliver you a lecture on motorhomer's 'etiquetty' (I liked that!)


----------



## 89416 (May 22, 2005)

*Motorhome Waving*

Our son is borrowing the Swift at the weekend and has been told that he must wave as we don't want him letting the side down. So if any Motorhomers are around the Newquay area in Cornwall Friday to Monday and they get no response from a Swift Royale, let us know and we will remonstrate with him.

:wink:


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have decided that when I pick up the Adria (should be next wed) that I will be a waver - I will wave to A Class, CB, hi tops and most definetly to no tops!


----------



## 91288 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be a damp squib at this waving party ... people waving at me drive me nuts ...

I don't like to be rude so I do feel obliged to wave back but I am not part of the (please forgive me) middle aged person holidaying in my motorhome club ...

I LIVE in my van, when you see me driving it I'm going to Tesco - or to work - or to hunt down water - daily essentials & for that reason I do not share your enthusiasm for waving ... sorry folks.

Maybe it would be wise to LOOK at who you are waving to & avoid waving to scruffy looking single women in their twenties - after all I'm just a 'posh' hippy & I presume that if I were in a commercial conversion (or god forbid) a bus, it's unlikely you would be waving!


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

oops

It's nice to be nice
NFA


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

1. We are getting more and more newcomers - we're still newcomers really.
Many of these are middle managers who are just as miserable and unsociable when they're not in the van, so you can't expect a wave 'cos it would be too juvenile for them.
I know - I work with around 20 of them. OK I'm one myself but I'm in H&S so my perception may be clouded just a little.
2. Wifey feels embarrassed to wave, but she does now. I try to make some sort of eye contact first, but generally wave anyway.(not to the wife).
3. I wave to all motorhomes and campers - but then I'm not a snob. Have to say the ones that rarely wave back are the van conversions, and the big posh new stuff.
I think it's all to do with class conciousness.(snobbery and inverted snobbery).
4. I can be a little shy, and find it hard to strike up converstaion, but onsite (we have been away only 3 times since buying the van in December) I always say hello and smile as I walk past other units. If you see the owner do something amusing - which doesn't take too long - it usually helps to break the ice.
5. I use my van several time a week for commuting, and I still wave. It helps me to recall that the week will soon be over and I shall be having a beer and a barbie, even if it's only a day trip.
All this is tongue in cheek, and my comments are meant in good humour. I have no problem if I don't get a wave back. I'm still enjoying myself - and I'll keep on waving.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Have to say the ones that rarely wave back are the van conversions, and the big posh new stuff. I think it's all to do with class conciousness.(snobbery and inverted snobbery). "

In defence of those with van conversions, I think they perhaps can be forgiven if, after waving religiously at any and every opportunity and receiving a return rate of a few % at most, because understandably they are not as obvious a motorhome as many, they conclude it is not the done thing so stop waving and stop looking out to wave.

Dave


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

As we look like an airport taxi (most of them here are same colour as ours) we have almmost given up waving (sorry to those who do wave) as no one waves back. Now just wave at classic cars.
Off to Shropshire soon so if you see us give us a wave as Freddy gets really excited when people know he is a campievan. He may even beep his horn to you.

Thanks


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

HI All (are you HAPPY)

Anyway, re: previous posts, I did not pay £50k for my van to NOT have people wave, if you can sleep in you MH and have more than one ring on your gas stove then in my book you have a right to receive a wave back.

No waving, grumpy posts, really, what was the point of me making this sort of investment.

Quote me HAPPY:
8 days to go for our first big trip

Hope the rest of you are having a great time, 

BIG WAVE
B


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

i wave to anyone..............and sometimes flash, but the wife wants me to stop flashing as my shoes are dirtying the seats :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Moi


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

*Waving*

Hi

We had a Karmann c class and got lots of waves but now we have a US RV no one waves to us except other RVs and we don't meet too many them so we don,t get many waves  too sad .. 

Jan


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I was not sure if I should wave to a RV feeling a little inferior but I tried it the other day on the A34 near Newbury.

What a nice surprise, waves, lights the lot.

Although I wondered after whether from a distance our 747 looked a little like a American C Class!!

B


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Badger,

How's this?

:hello1: :wav: :wave:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

On the subject of waving (i know this is an old post)
Had a 20 year old American RV for 5 years...we loved it and the waving thing was my little girls highlight when we drove around the country. It wasn't overly big (20 feet) and was white and looked very much like a motorhome should.

Just bought a newer bigger American RV coachbuilt C Class (believe me you cant miss it, cos its 31 feet long!!) and not a single wave in over 800 miles except from 1 other American RV. My little girl is GUTTED and wants our old one back!!! (I wont go into the "nose in the air, ignore them cos its an RV brigade" that we keep finding on campsites as thats another story altogether!!!)

Come on you miserable lot make a little girls day and give us a wave, it doesn't matter what kind of M/H you drive its still a motorhome and we are all on the same side aren't we????

Dazzer


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Dazzer,

if your little girl is anything like mine after a few years of waving at motorhomes it gets habit forming 8O 
My "little" girl is now 20 and still gets a kick when we wave at another motorhome and get waves back. She shares Pusser's feelings of wanting to chase people to tell them that they should wave too! Mind you she also always has waved at Lorry drivers since she was small... and when we were stuck in a traffic jam just before christmas on the M4 right next to the coach carrying the Bath rugby team, she was very happy to get a few waves and kisses blown back from them too!!! 

We boo the non wavers and say that they must be "renters" who don't know the ropes, or people who are just sad!
We wave at anything including white van men, ice cream vans and the occasional library van!

What do you do if you overtake another motorhome on the motorway??? put the kettle on for when they catch you up at the next service station stop!!!

Happy travels with much waving
Tina


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

What do you do when you overtake another M/H??

YOU WAVE AT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 

And if they don't wave back........ cut them up and slam on the brakes!!!! :evil: :evil: (Really give em something to be miserable about!!!)  

Dazzer


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If I am driving fast enough to overtake it is both hands on the wheel, but kids and hubby wave and smile  

I wave when driving normally :roll: 

Tina


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

The waving thing both fascinates and frustrates me. We love waving and get very annoyed if we forget to wave at someone (usually 'cos I'm concentrating on the road) and have noticed that if you get your wave in first most will wave back. If not, sometimes I think they are concentrating on the road, white gripped knuckles on the wheel, etc. We found the Dutch, French and Italians not great wavers. 

What really bothers me is that while most people wave on the road, most also go to great lengths to ignore their fellow motorhomer on a campsite - unless you go and do something stupid like try to fill your water tank by holding the hose tight against a push tap as in Chateau Gandspette last year. Then they emerge alright for a giggle and some suggestions. Broke the ice though and all sorts of offers of help "flowed" in and converstaions were struck up. 

As for van conversions, sometimes it is hard to tell them from minibuses head on. RVs just make my jaw drop so I may forget to wave. Also, I sometimes think it's the circus arriving and I don't wave. I want a MHF pennant so other MHFers will know I am of this site.

IH


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

I had my son and his partner in the MH last weekend, it's the first time she's been in one, and when I waved at another MH she asked who I was waving at. I explained it's because it was another MH and she was very surprised! "But they're strangers, you don't know them" she said.
I explained that there are no strangers in motorhomes, only friends we haven't yet met!

So, I look forward to waving to and meeting some of you in the coming year!

Phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It's good to wave  :hello2: :wave: :hello2: :wave: :hello2: :wave: :hello2: :wave: :hello2:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The PUssbus has never been waved at except by figures off authority at customs. I think that will change went I get the all singing all dancing...........Globebus! Dah dah. 8)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I look forward to waving to you Pusser.....If I spot you in time that is...  :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> I look forward to waving to you Pusser.....If I spot you in time that is...  :lol:


Just look out for Mr Motorhome Cred. That'll be me. 8) I'm getting so excited that I have been unable to tell the missus.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

being new to motorhoming, I wave at everyone !

When we did our first trip, after buying it, we got loads of waves from other motorhomes, so I just assumed it was the "done thing"


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Pusser said:


> The PUssbus has never been waved at except by figures off authority at customs. I think that will change went I get the all singing all dancing...........Globebus! Dah dah. 8)


Hi Pusser
sorry if we don't wave at Possl's but I normally only spot an approaching van conversion by logos and stripes on the front of the hitop so I spot ones like our A/S Symbol

I normally spot Trigano Tributes with a hint of a logo too late 

Sometimes we don't wave unless waved to - depends on the traffic and mood I'm in 

We parked at a huge aire in Italy last summer and a UK registered Possl pulled in near to us but we may just as well have been invisible they didn't look across at us the whole time they were there 

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i read some were the rules of THE WAVE 
you wave to a A class if they wave to you 1st but the A class waves to who they like but an old A class for the newer A class to wave 1st
the coach built waves to other c/builts first so long as yours is newer or larger than theres if its the other way round they must wave 1st
panel vans wave to each other and to any of the above that wave 1st
no one waves to old VWs 
no one waves when you get on site or speaks to you unless you do so first


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

heheh .. i like those rules !

whats the story about onsite ? do we motorhomers not get on when we're parked up ?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with the wave thing, I can understand the A class and CB and hightop thing as I am a keen cyclist and its just the same. The road bikes don't wave to mountain bikes the down hill MTBs don't wave to the x country MTBs etc. As I have many different bikes I wave to all cyclists and I will try to keep up this when I get my M/H. Its one of those nice things in life.
We also had a Mini last year and some of them wave but its the same there a Cooper S will only wave to a Cooper S ETC...

Richard...

Why not have a special MHF wave?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All,
We had the same response coming home from Spain last year abeit we were then with the caravan and not a motorhome, not a single wave however, we have since bought a motorhome and the difference is quite remarkable I am still not use to people waving to us and I very often get caught out so if you wave to me and my lowline Chausson 74 and get no response I apologize now but I'm sure I'll get use to it and promise to try harder.

Ron :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wondered why we get surprised looks when we wave at the high tops when we pass. although we do get mistaken for a horsebox at times, great big bloody silver monster.must be the decals on the side.even had a white van with 3 blokes in it pull alongside when at lights and ask if it was a motorhome or horsebox.not good for ones image.what. :roll:


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had very limited experience of other 'vans on the road having only made one trip so far, but this waving lark doesn't seem very limpid.

In contrast, I've had old (real) mini's before and everyone always seemed to wave (no apparent rules around who waved first mind)

I've had new mini's (or biggies as they call them) as well and other than the odd biggy, no one waved really.

Things are even weirder on motorbikes however. During the week, everyone races their bikes to get to the lights first and no one acknowledges other bikers at all (although there is a certain degree of respect for each other not seen between car drivers). However, cometh the weekend, bikers can't help themselves but wave or nod to every other bike on the road including probably those they happily ignored during the daily commute.

Nowt as weird as folk...


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

When I rolled home last June in a 20 year old Autotrail, my 14 year old grandson said "You won't catch me dead in that. It will ruin my street cred."
First time out, he sat in the back, hiding for the first 20 miles.
He asked my wife if he could sit up front for a while, and was amazed at all the Mh's waving.
He now claims the front seat from the outset, and keeps me informed if I don't notice someone coming the other way.
I must say that I was as surprised as he was at first about the cameraderie on the road, and the wife now goes for a sleep, as she can't get a front seat.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

First ever drive in our motorhome last Sunday. Looking for a long straight"ish" road with a car park at the end saw us arrive at Bridlington, and still in one piece. I felt one of the club when waved at, felt ecstatic when flashed at, at last, at last, made it.
Definitely felt one of the club when I took it back yesterday.
After picking it up again today we will be taking it back again to be de-bugged when they get the correct bits required.
PS When can I unclench my bottom :roll: 
Norman


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

There is a problem with some M/H's, you sometimes can't tell until you see the side of the vehicle that it is a M/H.

I must admit to occasionallygiving a wave whilst driving the car, the M/Hers must think I'm not all there ( no comments please ).


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We wave to all motorhomers, providing we see them first, :wave: sometimes if you are concentrating on your route, you dont notice the motorhome till its too late, I would like to think that this is the reason that some dont wave back, rather than the size, class ect. we only have a small Harmony but have been waved to by all sizes of motorhomes, so if you have waved to us and we havent waved back our appologies, it wasnt that we were being ignorant, but that we didnt see you in time, :wave: Anne & Tony


----------



## 102605 (Jan 24, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> I agree with the wave thing, I can understand the A class and CB and hightop thing as I am a keen cyclist and its just the same. The road bikes don't wave to mountain bikes the down hill MTBs don't wave to the x country MTBs etc. As I have many different bikes I wave to all cyclists and I will try to keep up this when I get my M/H. Its one of those nice things in life.
> We also had a Mini last year and some of them wave but its the same there a Cooper S will only wave to a Cooper S ETC...
> 
> Richard...
> ...


I wave at everyone including m/bikes & trikes try this one 

this is just for all you wonderful people


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Waving*

Out walking Dog this morning; I spotted a Compas Calypso coming towards me as i waited at the pedestrian crossing; So I waved and waved until he waved back!!
Don't know if he was a member of MHF but if it was you on Eastway at 11.50 this am, on the way to Asda or was it the DVLA on Caxton Rd; send me a PM on maybe we can have a local meet ( Todd's cafe is a venue that Drummer can get to as well!)
Pam H.


----------

